# Karate used in self defense



## RTKDCMB (May 19, 2015)

I am not sure what style of Karate it is but it obviously worked well in this self defense situation.


 I basically beat the crap out of him Melbourne karate expert turns the tables on violent attacker - 9news.com.au


----------



## Hanzou (May 19, 2015)

Fortunately for her someone came to her aid. Sounded like things were going south rather rapidly.


----------



## RTKDCMB (May 19, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Fortunately for her someone came to her aid. Sounded like things were going south rather rapidly.


Sounds like she was doing alright for herself.


----------



## Hanzou (May 19, 2015)

RTKDCMB said:


> Sounds like she was doing alright for herself.



She survived the encounter, and she refused to give up. However, if a third party didn't intervene, I wonder what the outcome would have been.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 19, 2015)

I'm sure every single one of us would be grateful for some assistance in such a situation.  Yes, including hanzou.


----------



## drop bear (May 19, 2015)

Sensei Ennio AM Shukokai Karate

Sukokai by the way.


----------



## Zero (May 20, 2015)

Hanzou said:


> Fortunately for her someone came to her aid. Sounded like things were going south rather rapidly.


It sounds like from the article that things started off in the South and the young lady rapidly brought things back North through her mental and physical response.

But agreed, who knows where things would have ended up and thank goodness we don't need to know and that she ended up ok.  She managed to stay alive until someone could help,  so that's a result.


----------



## Zero (May 20, 2015)

Flying Crane, am interested why you don't agree with my post, what you think I got wrong and what your views on the matter are. 

Is it that you don't think:
- she was doing anything effective in defending herself or fighting back?
- it is hard to say how things may have actually ended up, given despite her putting an admirable beating on the guy, he, being larger and heavier than her, was still on top of her?
- it was good she had managed to stay alive and prevent the attacker from harming her more or violating her until help arrived?

Don't get me wrong, I am fine with being "Disagreed" until the cows come home but am non-plused with this one and so seek your views.


----------



## Flying Crane (May 20, 2015)

Zero said:


> Flying Crane, am interested why you don't agree with my post, what you think I got wrong and what your views on the matter are.
> 
> Is it that you don't think:
> - she was doing anything effective in defending herself or fighting back?
> ...


Apparently I hit the disagree button by accident as I was scrolling thru on my phone.  I didn't know I had done it.  I've removed that rating.


----------



## Zero (May 21, 2015)

Flying Crane said:


> Apparently I hit the disagree button by accident as I was scrolling thru on my phone.  I didn't know I had done it.  I've removed that rating.


Ha! So you're not the only one that has set "Disagree" to "speed-dial" for my posts  : )  : )


----------



## ShotoNoob (May 23, 2015)

RTKDCMB said:


> I am not sure what style of Karate it is but it obviously worked well in this self defense situation.
> 
> 
> I basically beat the crap out of him Melbourne karate expert turns the tables on violent attacker - 9news.com.au


|
On the current SD thread talking about pillars.  At least there is an example of how the pillar of being prepared to act, then ACTING, can be done.
|
Loved the head butt, absolutely.  Who says we can't find karateka fighting with versatility & with "mental clarity."


----------

